# Sticky  Snomie.com Snowboard Trick Tip Video Tutorials 10% Discount For Board Members



## Jed

This has been a mini secret, but for awhile now I've been giving a special 10% discount for snowboardingforum members who messaged me asking about my snowboard freestyle tutorial videos, so I thought I'd make it official and offer it publicly to everyone.

*Simply use this coupon to sign up for any of my trick tip programs at 10% off:*

Coupon code = sbforum

*Where do I join and this is my first time hearing of Snomie.com, I'd like a demo of these videos first:*

If you'd like a demo of these videos before joining, check out our free program at Free Snowboard Freestyle Lessons & Trick Tips (free videos include how to ollie, nollie, presses and flatground butter 180s and 270s, along with videos on the common beginner freestyle mistakes and help with freestyle gear selection).

I'll have a more extensive video demo program with more sample videos etc. in a month or two (I'm working on something special for the forum), but for now if you want to see what my trick tip videos are about, check out the free lesson video link above.

*What is Snomie.com?*

We're an online snowboard coaching site that provides snowboard trick tip videos and online coaching for people who want to learn freestyle tricks. A lot of the board members can vouch for the awesomeness of the trick tip videos and many regulars on the forum are members of our paid freestyle program already 

I'm always on the forums so feel free to send me a msg if you have any questions or drop a reply below in this thread.

*How is this different from Snowboard Addiction, free youtube videos etc. etc.?*

Firstly, free youtube videos tend to suck. They don't go in-depth into most tricks and you're left with a good rider explaining how he does a trick without really teaching you the step-by-step basics on how the trick actually works and how you can do it yourself.

For example, a typical youtube 'how to 180' spinning tutorial is 3-5 minutes long, but the 180 spinning tutorial inside Snomie is 3 videos and over 30 minutes long while covering things like correctly setup lines for spinning, the differences in pop, which jumps require more pop, how to time your body rotation with your carve correctly etc. etc.

I also like to go beyond just the freestyle trick tip, into teaching other areas such as overcoming fear and how to progress safely while avoiding injuries.

As far as how we're different from Snowboard Addiction, they tend to focus just on the trick tip, but personally I feel most riders need both the trick tip AND feedback and coaching afterwards (because knowing what to do and being able to get yourself to do it properly is a big step where people fail at learning tricks).

For example, our VIP program offers 1:1 coaching support from me, so I'll check out your riding privately, do rider analysis and see where you're going wrong and how to fix it. Because of this, we have a lot of customers who own the Snowboard Addiction videos, but who also join our program because we cover a lot of other areas SA doesn't focus on while also providing more personal coaching.

Here's an example of me doing this with one of our students having issues with his spinning:






Hope you guys enjoy the discount


----------



## Jed

- just reserving this space in case I need it in the future to add to this post -


----------

